# PowerPoint VBA: Sections



## Deimos (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm creating a template in PowerPoint 2010 (because it's easier for people to edit and format their text then in excel) and on the master template I have tabs showing each section name. I now want to automate the tabs so that they equal the name of the corresponding numbered sections.

Does anyone know if this is possible, and how to go about it?

Would appreciate any help or advice.


----------



## Worf (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello
I'm using PowerPoint 2007 and it doesn't have the sections feature... 

Anyway, see if this link is useful:

Office PowerPoint 2010: Insert, Move, Get Section Counts Using PPT.WorkWithSections sample in VB.NET


----------

